# can I see a newspaper?



## japanilainen

Hei!

In this lunch restaurant I always like to read a local newspaper. Sometimes, though, there are some newspaper unread in some other tables where there are people and I don't have the guts to ask them if I can see the paper without being laughed at. (I am still afraid of being stampled as a poor-language-speaking foreigner!)

So my question is, what can I say when I mean to say "Can I see the paper here?"

Thank you so much


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There are countless ways to ask for a newspaper. Some examples:

_Voinko ottaa tämän/tuon lähden?_
_Saanko vilkaista tuota lehteä?
Onko tuo lehti vapaa?
Saisinko lukea tuota lehteä?

_GOM


----------



## japanilainen

I'll memorize the phrases and use them


----------



## japanilainen

Grumpy Old Man said:


> There are countless ways to ask for a newspaper. Some examples:
> 
> _Voinko ottaa tämän/tuon lähden?_
> _Saanko vilkaista tuota lehteä?
> Onko tuo lehti vapaa?
> Saisinko lukea tuota lehteä?
> 
> _GOM



How can I say if I want to say "Can I read this?"

Is "Saanko lukea tätä?" right?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

japanilainen said:


> How can I say if I want to say "Can I read this?"
> 
> Is "Saanko lukea tätä?" right?


It's fine!

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Would it be grammatically incorrect if I don't say the object after "lukea" and "vilkaista"?

In other words, can I just say "Saanko lukea?" and/or "Saanko vilkaista?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

japanilainen said:


> In other words, can I just say "Saanko lukea?" and/or "Saanko vilkaista?"


If it is understood from the context that you would like to read a newspaper, your suggestions are fine.


----------



## japanilainen

Good to know. Kiitti


----------

